# 23 Transformation



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

It’s been a while since I posted anything here on the Forum since work and family is taking up a lot of my time, but I’m making a few small steps towards my final goal. I wanted to say thanks to Bobby (XShark) , Dale Massey long time High School friend, Joey Welch and Gene Kline in helping put this project together. The 23 started off with a single 2002 OX66 250 then went to Twin 200’s . The price was right on the 2 strokes, so I couldn’t pass them up. 25k for single Suzuki 300 would put me in the dog house with my wife. I still have more hurdles to complete, but I’m very patient and trying to stay within my budget. 
Whyme


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

:thumbsup:
Looking good!


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

you had some good help on that project.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Have you had her in the water since repower, I am curious about how it will sit/ride with the added weight in the back, I love seeing old boats get new life


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

As of now, I have not had her in the water. Yesterday we ran new SS bolts that were long enough since I put wedges on the ass end. Ran cables and hooked up battery wires to the engines. It’s a slow process. I will update as things start coming along . 
Whyme


----------

